# SIP Milo



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Seeing the title made me cry more.
My siblings keep saying I killed my fish and not letting me talk about it with my dad.

Milo's dropsy got so severe, I euthanized him. He's dead. Gone. My first ever Betta. My first Betta death, I have many Bettas but this is my first death :c. And my mom won't stop bombarding me with questions, I ran off crying after her second question. I just can't :c.
Now I keep making squeaking and whimpering noises because my sister is trying to sleep and I'm trying to cry silently.
I feel like I let him down, he was my best friend.



















I just feel like I betrayed him. :c


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Noooo, Bailmint! Don't say that! You did the best anyone could have done for Milo. It really sounded like he'd given up, and that, while unfortunate, makes what you did a kindness. Kids really don't understand about this sort of thing--or even if they do, they can be cruel in their teasing. I'm sorry you had to go through this. We were all rooting for poor little Milo. SIP buddy.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks :c He gave up only a few days ago. We just buried him. I chose a plastic pot with a flower thing on the bottom of it to hold it, and a blue flower to represent the color of his tail. He was so pale when I finally manned up and buried him. 

His clam ornament was his favorite place to be and he had it since day 1. As a favor to him I'm only letting Crowntails use it, since he was a crowntail. He might like me to not let anyone have it, which I just might, but I want generations to come to enjoy it too, I'm torn.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Bailmint. I'd read your other thread about Milo being so sick. It really sounds like you did the best you could to help him get better, and when that just wasn't possible, you did him a final kindness by letting him go. It sounds to me like he was ready to go, so personally I think you did right by helping him make his journey to the Rainbow Bridge. It's never easy to say goodbye, but he'll live on in your heart and memories. SIP, Milo. *hugs*


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you so much , I really appreciate your comment, every comment helps me and I've stopped crying because of them.

Thank you again<3
~Huggles back~


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm sorry tohear about that Bailmint  . I know how hard it can be to lose an animal that's your best friend, but I know you did your best for him. SIP Milo. Always remember you gave him a chance and love that he might not have ever gotten if it werent for you. He was a verry lucky fish to have you to care so much about him.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you Sabina<3, I know he'll always be my baby and no matter where he goes, soul or body, he'll always live in my heart. :c Always~<3 Thank you c:


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss :-( I'm sure we have all gone through the loss of a beloved pet, and it is always far from easy. We're here for you. Just know milo is in a happy place and he is always still there with you. SIP Milo <3


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks<3

Weird stuff happened last night o3o. It was about 4:30am and I was like crying and breathing heavily on my side while listening to music (how everyone grieves xD) and I'd been doing it for about an hour. Then I heard a loud screeching noise and I ran to check my filters, I was going to check all of them but my feet took me to the Goldfish one, which was the right one, and I unplugged it. It was so shocking that I had stopped crying and stuff, I felt like God was trying to snap me out of it or something. o -o


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I made you a present... I'm sure you know what it is. You can decide whether it'll make you feel better or worse, I don't mind if you want to leave this link alone.

http://myexplodingcat.deviantart.com/art/Milo-464997885

Grieve as you need to grieve, but remember that God has other animals destined for your loving care, and with any luck, they'll be just as wonderful as the ones you've lost. So clean his tank out if you feel you're ready, and maybe find another little guy to love next.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you<3 I really really really love the picture c: It helps me feel a bit better actually. Thank you so much .

Thank you so much c: His tank was divided actually-with a CT female. She has his same personality, she's a fighter and lover just like him, and she fits in nicely with his tank since she's just like him-she's the female version hehe. She makes me feel a bit better-it's like Milo's young self was reincarnated and put into her o -o.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, SIP Milo:-(


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you :')


----------



## William Zhong (May 13, 2014)

im sorry for your lost  i cant imagine, my Bett is dying :"(


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you<3 and I'm sorry, it's hard :c


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

You doing okay, Bailmint? Haven't forgotten you.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Aw thanks for asking . Yeah I'm holding it together, I believe I might've gotten over him by now, I just have to get over the eating issue but it's slowly pulling itself together.

Thanks for the concern c: That's really sweet of you.


----------

